# Seaweed for babies?



## sarahmck (Feb 11, 2005)

Someone once suggested to me that babies enjoy eating sheets of dried seaweed, like the stuff that you rehydrate to make sushi. My baby loves paper, so I think she'd really like having something thin and crinkly to play with and eat. I know that seaweed is healthy, but does it have anything in it that is not good for babies? My dd is still close to exclusively breastfed. She eats about 3 ounces of food per day, and only fruit and a tiny bit of veggies.

Thoughts?


----------



## Owen'nZoe (Sep 7, 2005)

I have no idea whether there is anything in the seaweed that a baby shouldn't have, but I would be a little leery about choking. My chihuahua really likes Nori, and has gotten it stuck in her throat before, since it is thin and papery when she bites it off, but soft and expanded and gummy by the time you swallow it. And it is really tricky to get it to go down/come back up once she has some stuck in her throat. I know a baby is a whole different matter







, but I'd still be worried about choking.


----------



## sarahmck (Feb 11, 2005)

Yikes! Thanks for posting that. I've never had Nori myself, so I didn't realize that it would get like that. Now that you've said it, though, it makes sense.

Oh well, it was a nice idea, but I don't want to risk choking. Your chihuahua is almost certainly a more expert eater than my daughter is.


----------



## Owen'nZoe (Sep 7, 2005)

Quote:

Your chihuahua is almost certainly a more expert eater than my daughter is.
Oh, I don't know about that. We always say we love her for her looks, not her brains.









That said, I let my almost 2 year old nibble on it, but I make sure they are small pieces and I watch very carefully.


----------



## babygrant (Mar 10, 2005)

I agree with the PP. I would be very leary giving a baby seaweed because of the choking hazard.


----------



## BowenTherapist (Apr 25, 2002)

also the long chain "something" (i forgot think saccarides) are kinda hard to break down, so long cooking is suggested so that it is more digestable


----------

